# [Solved] Applications hang, cannot end task



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Alright, let's get those system stats out of the way before i get into the meat of the problem. 

_Dell Studio 1537 Laptop
4 gb ram
Intel Dual Core t3400 (2.16ghz) *NOT core 2 duo*
Vista Home Premium SP1 (i *hate* vista)
Fully patched & up to date
Problem has existed since i opened the box_

So what happens, is random applications hang up, usually while they are starting up or closing down, but sometimes in the middle of use. End task in the task manager does nothing, and i can't start the application again because i get a popup saying "the application is already running". Ultimately, the only solution is to reboot the computer. I've had this thing for about 11 days, and i've had to reboot it literally dozens times per day, i'm not kidding in the slightest. Half the time i reboot it, i have to hold the power button down, because the shutdown command does nothing. (i let it sit for an hour the other day and it never shut down) I *hate* vista. 

*The applications that hang repeatedly include: (but not limited to)*
_Explorer
IE
Firefox
Chrome
Safari
Opera
Doppler (rss reader)
Gimp
Windows Media Player
VLC Media Player
Synchronize It!
Dropbox
Pidgin
Audacity_

*Some things that have never crashed:*
_Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142
Avast!
Zonealarm
Sketchup (google 3d modeling tool)
Picasa (google photos tool)
Winamp
Truecrypt
My CD & DVD burners_

Anyhow, i've tried the "TASKKILL" command into the run bar, and it SAYS it's killed the process, yet, it's still in the task manager list, and will not start, because according to it, it's still running. I've also contacted Dell, and after they had me do all the self tests the machine can run, they've concluded there is nothing wrong with any of the hardware, which i beleive.

Reading online, i see alot of other people with very similar problems, but not this exact one, so i was unable to find a solution with google. Is vista just this much of a peice of garbage? why are people even able to use it if it's just going to constantly lose control of processes? This is stupid, and i can't even put xp on it, because it gets to the beginning of the installer setup and bluescreens. (which i've read online that everyone who has a studio 1537 and tried to put xp on it ran into this problem) 

So, anyone have any ideas? i'm really getting sick of this, and i'm about to just put linux on it, at least then it'll work. (did i mention i *hate* vista?)

I've NEVER had this much trouble switching operating systems, not even when i went from 98 to xp. Please help 

*EDIT:* oh, and here's the best part, the crash monitor that everyone wants to see the results of, isn't showing these crashes, so people think i'm just crazy. I'm not, it's really happening, i swear. It shows the normal crashes only, where end taks actually works. If i cannot end task on an application, it doesn't end up being logged as a problem. 

Another problem i'm having, is about half the time, my control panel won't finish opening, it just hangs, forcing me to reboot. If i open the task manager and end task on explorer BEFORE it stops responding, then i can open the control panel just fine every time.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Hi, hopefully this is a minor problem, remove the mains power and then remove the battery. Turn over the laptop and open the Ram enclosure remove the ram sticks make sure the female connection is clean clean the pins on the male end and carefully reset the ram make sure it is in tight. Replace battery and reboot test for awhile and let us know how you go.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Even though it ran memtest for 10 hours with no problems, as well as passed a 2 hour dell self test? Also, every time i've had ram problems before, battlefield caused a bluescreen or a reboot within 10 mins, and i can play all day without a single problem.

I'm a little leery of opening it at all, it's 11 days old, not to be rude, but i'm interested in trying other things first before i open it, since i'm very sure it's not a hardware problem, and i've already had a lengthy argument with dell about voiding my warranty.

I'm mostly positive it's related to some stupid vista problem, so that's where i'd like to start.


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Volt-Schwibe Hi, Considering this is a new system and a fresh install something definitely is fubar. I wouldn't be so quick to blame Vista. Many people swear by it, others at it, I've done both. First for s&g's how about posting a Reliability and Performance report. Start/Run type perfmon /report .

At 11 days out forget opening the pandora's box and voiding warranty. Seriously consider Dell warrantying it out. Less headaches.

For more fun see if the crashes show in performance reliability monitor. Start/Run type perfmon /rel . They should there.

Jenae is most likely correct on a loose connection at ram socket , caused at assembly or banged around at shipping.

I've never been to the automotive section,think I'll head that way now.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*



Zappaboss said:


> For more fun see if the crashes show in performance reliability monitor. Start/Run type perfmon /rel . They should there.


That's actually part of the problem i'm having, the crashes i'm talking about do not show up in the reliability monitor. There is some crashes listed, but each one of those was "normal" and end task worked. The times when end task does nothing, there is nothing listed about it.



Zappaboss said:


> First for s&g's how about posting a Reliability and Performance report. Start/Run type perfmon /report .


This perfmon report isn't built to be posted so i'm going to have to do something weird to post it here. Back in a moment.

EDIT: well, i was trying to host the html somewhere, but i'm just going to attach it here as a file, since it uses something that my host is unable to display. 

And there it is as a zip.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*



Zappaboss said:


> I've never been to the automotive section,think I'll head that way now.


I've been gone for quite awhile, so i haven't been there myself lately


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Alright, so dell said there wasn't any harm in opening the hood long enough to reseat the ram, so i've done that.

Everything looked sterile and clean, as should be. I reseated both ram sticks and closed it up. We shall soon see if it was something that simple 

Now to attempt to get some work done, i'll be back as soon as i have to reboot it, or in a few hours, whichever is first.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Alright, no go.

I have to reboot now because doppler has stopped responding and ending task does not remove it from the list.

What next?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

hi there would be no harm in trying sfc /scnw or chkdsk it might be worth trying drv/verifier if nothing else it could rule these out even mem test86+ is worth a shot


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Also, when an application stops responding, and end task does not work, i choose shutdown from the start menu, and the machine sits there and does nothing for about 5 minutes, during which time no browsers will open, no programs will start, but i have complete access to the windows explorer, i can open it and look at hard disks, folders etc.

And, even 2 minutes after a fresh boot, the control panel will NOT open unless i end task on explorer.exe, and run it again, at which point the control panel works fine. 

It's getting extremely annoying to have to kill and restart explorer.exe almost every time i open the control panel.

Seriously, a fresh install of an operating system shouldn't act like this. 
VISTA IS A PILE OF FECES. I *hate* it even more now that i'm stuck using it. (or _trying_ to use it)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*



joeten said:


> hi there would be no harm in trying sfc /scnw or chkdsk it might be worth trying drv/verifier if nothing else it could rule these out even mem test86+ is worth a shot


Tried all of that on the second day i had the machine, with no luck, so i ran the "factory restore" tool, and no change. After that, i did a fresh install from the vista dvd, and still no change.

And, a quick search in google shows that i'm not the only one having these type of problems with vista, it's just a broken OS, so i guess i'm just burnt, and i'll have to either live with it being buggy, or replace it with a linux distro, since it refuses to start the XP installer. Which is apparently something many studio 1537 owners have had to deal with.

(i'm starting to hate dell just as much as i hate vista)

EDIT: alright, this time it was chrome that has stopped responding, so i'll be back in about 6 minutes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

hi have a look here in particular Windows Explorer shell fix this is just an idea so please feel free to reject it http://pcbutts1.com/downloads/tools/tools.htm


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

And now it's bluescreening unless i start it in safe mode.

UGH.

This is why noone's seen me here in a couple years, computers are just more trouble than they're worth.

Dell and Microsoft sure screwed me good this time, i'm stuck with this buggy peice of garbage that i'm being overcharged for, and Dell won't RMA it for me, since all their self tests say the machine is fine. On top of that, i can't even put xp on the stupid thing, which i wasn't told when i ordered it.

So, unless someone has some amazing idea, i'm going to have to run factory restore YET AGAIN and just deal with it being a peice of garbage.

Anyone wanna buy a 12 day old laptop for like 80% of the too much that i paid?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*



joeten said:


> hi have a look here in particular Windows Explorer shell fix this is just an idea so please feel free to reject it http://pcbutts1.com/downloads/tools/tools.htm


Excellent, that's worth trying.

However, i may not need to, because after i changed the verifier.exe settings and it started bluescreening, i went into safe mode, ran verifier.exe yet again this time setting it for "typical" and "unsigned" and running it that way, and it pointed me at a .sys file relating to gamejackal, so i uninstalled game jackal, and it stopped blue screening.  So for now it's up and running again.

so, i guess i have to let my slot loading dvd rom scratch my game disks, since game jackal apparently has issues with vista. If all these problems have rooted from game jackal, i'm gonna be seriously heated. We shall see soon enough...

If the problem remains, i'll run that explorer shell fix and see if that helps.

Thank you all for the help you've given so far, and i know i seem upset, but it's at vista and dell, not at any of you. I'm being billed 1500$ (catalog store monthly payment plan price, plus interest) for this machine that doesn't even run right, and i'm so *furious* that if i could, i'd punch every dell executive in the nose, as well as all the executives at Microsoft. (suddenly, radical extremists don't seem so radically extreme to me, seeing how these companies don't mind shafting people whenever they possibly can, dealing out a peice of garbage and calling it a quality product)

But, you're all wonderful, i appreciate the help, and i'm glad to be a part of TSF.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

7 hours, and nothing yet, but i didn't get a chance to use it much, had to cook dinner etc.

We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Hi - 

It does appear that you have Vista verifer-enabled mini kernel dumps. I would very much like to get them as they could hold valuable clues. I will also need system information. Very easy to do - please follow THESE instructions. The resulting zip files will contain any mini dumps found as well as the system information that I need to get started.

For now, be sure that the driver verifier is OFF.
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | select "Run as Administrator" | the cmd/DOS screen appears | type *verifier /reset*

Please attach the zip files to your next post.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Alright, i'll try all those things tomorrow when i wake up.

However, the only remaining problem seems to be the control panel not wanting to open. It's really starting to seem like game jackal was doing this the whole time, it was one of the first programs i installed, and also was one of the first i installed after reinstalling and restoring.

now that i've uninstalled it, the entire machine runs better. It is kinda lame that one program can completely break vista, poor feeble thing


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

There may be others waiting in the wing now that a spot has opened for them!

I'll be glad to take a look at the files & see what else may be there.

JC

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

So i had some problems with the batch file, zonealarm popped up a whole bunch of times, and i didn't answer them quick enough, so i'm gonna have to run it again. BRB.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

ok here is the zip.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*



Volt-Schwibe said:


> So i had some problems with the batch file, zonealarm popped up a whole bunch of times, and i didn't answer them quick enough, so i'm gonna have to run it again. BRB.


Hi BRB - 

You may have just named the primary cause for your system problems. Zone Alarm is responsible for 100's of BSODs & 1000's+ application crashes /app hangs in this Forum alone. 3rd party firewalls wreak havoc in Vista systems because they interfere with Vista system services and block local ports.

How attached are you to Zone alarm? I hope to have proof for you of the 0xc...5 by my next post. It should be removed and the Windows Firewall reset to its default settings

To reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type* FirewallSettings.exe *into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

For info, one of the best places in Vista to look for information when system trouble surfaces is WERCON (XP = Windows Error Reporting) - in Vista "Problem Reports & Solutions" -
START | type *wercon* - hit enter | top-left side "View Problem History" - click on any line item 2x for additional information

Then Reliability Monitor will provide you with daily detailed Windows Updates, program installations, etc ...
START | *perfmon /rel*

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Ok, it has happened again, but i'm starting to see the fine dividing lines between these problems.

1. Any time a program has become unresponsive, end task does literally nothing. I can end task over and over and over, and the process stays listed in task manager, and the task will refuse to open, unless it's an application that allows multiple instances. (this problem has only happened once since i uninstalled game jackal, see point three below)

2. The control panel will not work unless i crash and restart explorer.exe, otherwise it opens, shows nothing, and hangs forever.

3. When my machine enters sleep mode, and then i wake it up, any application that uses the internet, Pidgin, doppler, dropbox, etc, will be unresponsive. At this point problem 1 arises again.

So, there's got to be some relation to these things, but they aren't all the same one problem that i thought they were. Maybe this new insight will help to understand what is happening, maybe not, i don't know.

Sleep mode cannot cause these problems for everyone, that would be crazy, so it's got to be something i'm doing wrong, or something my system is doing wrong.

The control panel thing really weirds me out, but i've gotten around that by making the control panel on the start bar show as a menu rather than a link. The individual components of the control panel work fine, so for now, i've got a workaround.

Anyhow, it's dinner time, i'll be back in about 30 mins.

EDIT: i noticed your post, i'll respond after dinner


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Well, if you suggest removing it, then it's gone. I'm not attached to the program itself, just the security it offers. However, if vista's firewall is good enough, then i'm fine using just it. I just didn't like XP's hole filled firewall.

I am curious, can the vista firewall monitor outbound traffic and prompt me to choose to allow/deny? That part of the firewall i consider crucial in today's world. *EDIT: in the last few hours i've seen for myself that it does, but only sometimes. I'm not sure that's good enough though.*

Also, Avast seems to have some firewall settings, is that going to cause a conflict also?

I wouldn't dream of not having some kind of AV, and now that the online trendmicro is basically useless, i've installed Avast on all my machines.

So anyhow, zonealarm is gone, the firewall has been reset, and i'm ready to try whatever's next.

as far as perfmon /rel, i've tried that, my crashes aren't really showing up in there, that's part of why i've been so annoyed at all of this.

Last thing on my mind is, how in the world can the task manager just completely lose handle on a process? I was under the impression that the task manager was attached to a layer of the kernel that existed underneath these processes, and so task manager should always lord over them and be able to terminate them, yet on my machine, once a process has become unresponsive, task manager cannot touch it. That is the biggest problem i'm having, and i don't at all understand it.

Anyways, thank you for the help, i appreciate it, and i'll be here on and off for the remainder of the evening.:smile:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

So, here's what my RelMon is showing me, but i want to make note, every one of these crashes, i was able to end task successfully.

Notice my reliability rating plummeting daily, immediately after reinstall. (which does accurately reflect how reliable i feel it is)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Hi - 

The PERFMON HTML report showed that the process *vsmon.exe* (Zone Alarm), Process ID (PID) 1624 was the #2 most active file in your system. #1 was $LogFile. 

One of the earliest appcrashes in your system - 

```
[font=lucida console]
[b]Cdmkr32.exe[/b] - NTI CD & DVD-Maker 
timestamp = 0x4035580b  = [i]Thu Feb 19 19:42:51 2004[/i]  

Faulting module = MS network driver [b]ntdll.dll[/b]
timestamp = 0x4791a7a6 = [i]Sat Jan 19 02:32:54 2008[/i] 

[color=red]exception code 0xc0000005[/color]
[/font]
```
For future reference - Drivers to update (wifi may be latest available)

```
[font=lucida console]
Module Name:       k57nd60x
Display Name:      Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0
Driver Type:       Kernel 
Link Date:         1/29/2008 10:08:43 PM


Module Name:       BCM43XX
Display Name:      Dell Wireless WLAN Card Driver
Link Date:         10/22/2008 7:41:24 PM

[/font]
```

I have gone through all of the files that you attached, including the 40k Event Viewer recorded events. My findings starting with system summary:


```
[font=lucida console]
OS Name:                   Microsoftr Windows VistaT Home Premium 
OS Version:                6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
Original Install Date:     3/26/2009, 12:14:55 AM
System Boot Time:          4/15/2009, 5:34:40 PM
System Manufacturer:       Dell Inc.
System Model:              Studio 1537
System Type:               X86-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1000 Mhz
BIOS Version:              Dell Inc. A08, 2/10/2009
Total Physical Memory:     3,030 MB
Hotfix(s):                 100 Hotfix(s) Installed.(Windows Updates)
[/font]
```
.

- "systeminfo" records initial boot = 03-26-09 00:14
- I find initial boot (re-install ?) per logs = 04-04-09 19:42 (GMT-6) - some type of interaction w/Dell Support
- WMI agrees with 04-04-09 date per recoveros/pagefile info - 


```
[font=lucida console]
Description             c:\pagefile.sys  
InstallDate             [color=red]20090404[/color]192546.201332-300  
InitialSize             4543         
MaximumSize             20000        
CurrentUsage            93            
PeakUsage               94         
[/font]
```
The initial size of 4543 MB is fine for a 4 GB RAM x86 system (or x64), but I am puzzled at the maximum size of 20,000 MB. I don't see how it could ever be utilized. Did you change the setting? If so, may I ask why? In the future, set the pagefile to OS drive, system managed. The pagefile is huge factor in kernel dump production. Best left to system to handle. You can see your usage numbers - all are MB (93/ 94).

- This install was doomed within 3 minutes from the start - while Dell apparantly on with you (?) - can't say that for a fact, but logs tend to indicate such. 1st entry in application log - # 2,804:

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[2804]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: [color=red]DellStart[/color]
  Date: 2009-04-04 T 19:42:13.000
  Description: 
Administrator verified
< >
Provider ID:  [color=blue]DellSupportCenter[/color]

[/font]
```
- 2 min 45 sec later, Vista System Restore (RSTRUI) fails 4 times within 34 seconds after Windows Mail successfully backed up. All 4 failures had the same error code - 0x80070422 -

```
[font=lucida console]
 Description: 
 Date: 2009-04-04 T 19:45:30.000
	Failed to create restore point on volume 
	(Process = C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs; 
	Descripton = Windows Update; Hr = 0x80070422).


[b]0x80070422[/b] = ERROR_SERVICE_DISABLED 
1058 (0x422) The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled 
or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T20:05:35.000[/color]= Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 --
	 Installation completed successfully.
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T20:16:44.000[/color]= user profile services warns registry 
	handles leaked (in use by another)
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T22:23:32.000[/color]= The COM+ Event System could not remove the EventSystem.
	EventSubscription object {AA44355E-6911-4447-BA5D-6720480579AF}-{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}-{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}.  
	The HRESULT was 80070005.  [b]0x80070005[/b] = access denied
- several re-starts, although not noted - system may have frozen or BSOD'd
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T22:27:05.000[/color]= Failed to create restore point on volume 
	(Process = C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe /V; Descripton = Removed Dell-eBay.; 
	Hr = 0x80070422)
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T22:27:07.000[/color]= Program C:\PROGRA~1\[b]McAfee[/b]\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe ...
	was removed from the Security Center reporting database because the program was either uninstalled, changed, or could not be verified.

- more System Restore creation point failures  -  all 0x80070422
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T22:29:25.000[/color]- HID service installed; RSTRUI fails 0x80070422
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T22:29:28.000[/color]- Creative Technology Ltd. Imaging devices; RSTRUI failure = 0x80070422
- 	<  > more installs; RSTRUI failures
- [color=#000099]2009-04-04T23:24:28.000[/color]- 1st recorded WERCON apphang - Windows Explorer; "type 5" = 0xc0000005 - memory access violation

- [color=#000099]2009-04-05T05:04:52.000[/color]- TruCrypt installed;  RSTRUI failure = 0x80070422
- [color=#000099]2009-04-05T14:11:34.000[/color]- Explorer hangs; "type 5"
- [color=#000099]2009-04-05T14:11:35.000[/color]- Winlogon reports "shell stopped unexpectedly and explorer.exe was restarted"
- 	< > this cycle repeats

- [color=#000099]2009-04-05T17:52:09.000[/color]- Cdmkr32.exe (2004) crashes
- [color=#000099]2009-04-05T17:55:55.391[/color] - Windows Defender crashes

- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:06:18.000[/color]- Dopler v2.0.3 fails to install
- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:08:47.000[/color]- .NET 2.0 fails 
- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:12:44.000[/color]- Start registering ASP.NET (version 1.1.4322.0)
- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:12:51.000[/color]- Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.
- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:13:17.000[/color]- Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 -- Installation operation completed successfully.

- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:21:15.838 - Doppler installs - dozens more RSTRUI failures
- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T16:21:29.000[/color] - PERFLib starts to fail for ... 
				- service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\bitsperf.dll" failed
				- service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\esentprf.dll" failed
				- service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\Secur32.dll" failed
				- service "PNRPsvc" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\pnrpperf.dll failed

- [COLOR=red]2009-04-06T18:33:19.243[/COLOR] - ACPI - The embedded controller (EC) did not respond within the specified timeout period. 
	This may indicate that there is an error in the EC hardware or firmware or that the BIOS is accessing the EC incorrectly. 
	You should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS. 
	In some situations, this error may cause the computer to function incorrectly.

- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T18:34:16.000[/color]- These 2 sniffing around - again - 
				- Listener Adapter protocol 'net.tcp' successfully connected to Windows Process Activation Service.
				- Listener Adapter protocol 'net.pipe' successfully connected to Windows Process Activation Service.

- [color=#000099]2009-04-06T19:38:58.000[/color]- FLSTUDIO412_INSTALL.EXE fails; Explorer crashes - both 0xc0000005
- [color=#000099]2009-04-07T03:14:51.786 - The system could not sucessfully load the crash dump driver (no further info available)
[/font]
```
Continued...

```
[font=lucida console]
- [color=#000099]2009-04-07T03:15:10.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 3:13:08 AM on 4/7/2009 was unexpected.
	***  THIS is a BSOD - no dump produced; no bugcheck 

- [color=#000099]2009-04-07T16:46:25.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 4:42:47 PM on 4/7/2009 was unexpected
- [color=#000099]2009-04-11T21:36:15.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 7:18:53 PM on 4/11/2009 was unexpected

- [color=#000099]2009-04-14T04:35:20.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 4:33:23 AM on 4/14/2009 was unexpected
- [color=#000099]2009-04-14T05:57:55.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 5:56:15 AM on 4/14/2009 was unexpected


- [color=#000099]2009-04-14T17:59:09.336[/color] - The system could not sucessfully load the crash dump driver
- [color=#000099]2009-04-15T16:33:32.000[/color]- A worker process with process id of '2644' serving application pool 'DefaultAppPool' was shutdown due to inactivity.  
				Application Pool timeout configuration was set to 20 minutes.  
				A new worker process will be started when needed.

- [COLOR=Red]2009-04-15T15:03:04.877[/COLOR] - The speed of processor 0 is being limited by system firmware. 
				The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 18 seconds since the last report.
- [color=#000099]2009-04-15T17:34:47.208[/color] - The system could not sucessfully load the crash dump driver
- [color=#000099]2009-04-15T17:35:22.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 5:30:47 PM on 4/15/2009 was unexpected


I see many of these  - Problem w/ Ethernet (?), then wifi connects. . .
- [color=#000099]2009-04-15T17:34:53.136[/color] - Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet: The network link is down.  
				Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected.
- [color=#000099]2009-04-15T17:35:40.385[/color] - The system detected that network adapter Wireless Network Connection was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation.
[/font]
```
*BSOD Summary* 
6 = The previous system shutdown at 00 on 00 was unexpected
48 = The system could not successfully load the crash dump driver

NONE produced mini or full kernel dump files
NO bugchecks (STOP error codes) were found in the Event Viewer logs. At this time, I cannot find a plausible software reason for this.

45 = minimum # of appcrashes/ apphangs (not incl BSODs)

Having seen the details behind this summary leaves me no doubt as to what I would do if facing this ... mess. Contact Dell and tell them you want a new system. If they need more information or you need more ammunition, I'll find it for you. There are always more files & logs to go through. Based on the logs, I believe they were on remote desktop on April 4, and could have easily checked to see if all was well. I know that I would have.

It is no wonder why you and others hate Vista so much. After an experience like this and knowing of your prior stable OS, I can see how Vista appears to be the culprit here. I assure you it is not. I would suggest a Vista re-install, but you've been there, done that already. I'm sure that Dell will tell you to give it another try. So, while you're on "hold" waiting for Dell for an hour or 2, invoke the recovery partition and re-install. By the time they get on the phone, it will be done. I don't know if there is an explanation for the ACPI/ BIOS firmware log entries or not. It may be a hardware issue of another kind. The re-install should have taken care of this - even with Zone Alarm and McAfee remnants.

Whether new system or re-install, please come back, re-run the batch file. Using it, I can help with pre-installed program removal, program install problems, etc... 

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Ok, so now i'm a little spooked about using it. I'm not sure i understand what you've said there. I'll address each thing as i see it. 

1. I'm not sure why the timestamp is wrong on the first two crashes, 2004 and 2008, the system wasn't even built yet at that point.

2. I have the newest drivers provided by dell installed on the system.

3. _Original Install Date: 3/26/2009, 12:14:55 AM_
This is consistent with the machine being shipped on 3-30-2009

4. _"systeminfo" records initial boot = 03-26-09 00:14
- I find initial boot (re-install ?) per logs = 04-04-09 19:42 (GMT-6) - some type of interaction w/Dell Support_
Yes, you're seeing the second reinstall, which was a factory restore from the restore partition. As far as an interaction with dell, i did call them on the 4th, and complained about a couple things.

5. _The initial size of 4543 MB is fine for a 4 GB RAM x86 system (or x64), but I am puzzled at the maximum size of 20,000 MB. I don't see how it could ever be utilized. Did you change the setting? If so, may I ask why? In the future, set the pagefile to OS drive, system managed. The pagefile is huge factor in kernel dump production. Best left to system to handle. You can see your usage numbers - all are MB (93/ 94)._
Some of that i don't understand, but yes, i set it at 20 gigs swap file. Why? I don't know, i've always followed the rule of thumb that it should be set to have a max size as high as possible. (on all of my xp machines i have it set to the max it will allow, and things have been fine) I've set it back to "system managed" size as you recommended, and will remember that in the future.

6. _- This install was doomed within 3 minutes from the start - while Dell apparantly on with you (?) - can't say that for a fact, but logs tend to indicate such. 1st entry in application log - # 2,804:_
"dellsupportcenter" is one of those garbage preinstalled apps i mentioned previously.

7. _- 2 min 45 sec later, Vista System Restore (RSTRUI) fails 4 times within 34 seconds after Windows Mail successfully backed up. All 4 failures had the same error code - 0x80070422 -_
This one might be my fault. I've always disabled system restore on all my machines, mostly out of superstition, and due to the fact that i use other methods to restore my machines. If it's best to leave system restore enabled, i can do that, even if i never actually use the restore option.

8. _- 2009-04-15T15:03:04.877 - The speed of processor 0 is being limited by system firmware.
The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 18 seconds since the last report._
This sorta makes me mad, even though i don't completely understand it. I don't want firmware limiting my speed.

9. _NONE produced mini or full kernel dump files
NO bugchecks (STOP error codes) were found in the Event Viewer logs. At this time, I cannot find a plausible software reason for this.

45 = minimum # of appcrashes/ apphangs (not incl BSODs)_
I'm not sure what all this means, but i know that i can't explain what's happening either.

10. _Having seen the details behind this summary leaves me no doubt as to what I would do if facing this ... mess. Contact Dell and tell them you want a new system._
Yeah, i've already had an argument with them over the phone, and they said that unless the self tests show a problem, they will not replace it. The only solution to that is to return the machine (within 21 days, clock is ticking) for a complete refund. That cannot work, because they won't be refunding to me, they'll be refunding to the purchaser, which was a third party credit card... The reason that is a problem, is i told them i'm not making a payment until dell makes this right. So, if i send it back for a refund, then i can't order another, because i've upset the credit provider. I can't afford the machine without credit, so i'm sorta stuck. 

11. _Based on the logs, I believe they were on remote desktop on April 4, and could have easily checked to see if all was well. I know that I would have._ If they were on remote desktop, they did not tell me, and i feel like my privacy has been violated. Next time i call them, i'm going to have my wireless switched off, i don't want them remoting to it without telling me and asking for my consent.

12. _It is no wonder why you and others hate Vista so much. After an experience like this and knowing of your prior stable OS, I can see how Vista appears to be the culprit here. I assure you it is not._
I'll be the first to admit that after hearing a couple years worth of people talking bad about vista, i was ready to hate it as soon as i got it. I've simply blamed vista for this, when it's probably dell's fault in the end. When i found out i couldn't run xp on it, i was even less happy, and after that, everything that went wrong, my mind blamed vista immediately.

13. _I would suggest a Vista re-install, but you've been there, done that already. I'm sure that Dell will tell you to give it another try._
Yes i have been there and done that, but i'm the adventurous type, so i'm going to try it anyhow. I have until the 22nd or so to send it back and pay nothing, and i might end up doing that if i can't sort this out. Even though i won't be able to get another machine, at least i wouldn't be paying top dollar for a peice of garbage that doesn't perform the way that is reasonably expected.

14. _Whether new system or re-install, please come back, re-run the batch file. Using it, I can help with pre-installed program removal, program install problems, etc..._
I am interested in seeing the results of this batch file on a fresh restore, without me changing any settings, installing any programs, etc. It's possible that i tainted it last time, (all three times) because the first thing i did when i turned it on was to start loading all my own programs on it, and removing all the garbage i didn't want. Perhaps after a restore the batch file will show the one or two original problems clearly, and as you mentioned, i can tell dell that even with a completely fresh reinstall it's still broken, when they try to tell me to restore it.

Now, on to a couple questions of my own...

Would avast antivirus interact badly with vista, since avast has some firewall components. If i can't use avast, is there something you suggest, other than norton or mcgafee? I've grown to hate those two over the years and i'd really rather not use them at all. 

I can't think of any more questions, but tomorrow i'll get on the task of having truecrypt permanently decrypt the disks and remove the bootloader, so that i can run the system restore, and then i'll run the batch file again. I have a really busy day tomorrow, so i'm not sure when i'll be able to do all of this.

I really want to thank you for the thorough diagnosis you've given, it's absolutely amazing what you've done in such a short time. I'll be back in the morning to check if there's any new posts, before i start the decrypter.


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Volt-Schwibe, I'd hope you could work it out with the creditor. You've got every right to be torked. I'll give you an A for effort to proceed to round 3. My take is Dell is hoping to stall you for the 21 days. So if you fresh install and mess with that a few days and things are not good, what then? Flash the bad bios? On a month old machine? Dell's reputation has been dragged down recently as being pretty unscrupulous all the way around with the nvidia caper. Is this the way BIG corporations stand behind their products? Hope you can find some value in what transpired with Dell in this link> http://windowssecrets.com/2009/04/09/01-Dell-and-HP-balk-at-replacing-bad-Nvidia-chip

http://hplies.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=130

Keep us all up to date.......Luck to You


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

I've been using Avast since I've switched to 64 bit computing (a year or two ago) and haven't had an issue with it on any of my 64 bit systems.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

well, it's going to take probably 8 more hours to decrypt, until then i'm stuck.

I'll keep you updated as to what's happening.


Also, that was some interesting reading material Zappaboss, while it's not my exact problem, it does prime me for the type of service i might expect.:upset:

Thank you for the link. 



usasma said:


> I've been using Avast since I've switched to 64 bit computing (a year or two ago) and haven't had an issue with it on any of my 64 bit systems.


Mine's 32 bit, but i'm sure if avast works with vista on a 64 bit, it'll work with it on a 32 bit. thank you for the input.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*



Volt-Schwibe said:


> Ok, so now i'm a little spooked about using it. I'm not sure i understand what you've said there. I'll address each thing as i see it. . . .


Hi - 

No reason to be "spooked". There is a lot of information up there. I was simply trying to get as much info out as I could, while knee-deep in the files.




jcgriff2 said:


> One of the earliest appcrashes in your system -
> 
> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> ...


1. I'm not sure why the timestamp is wrong on the first two crashes, 2004 and 2008, the system wasn't even built yet at that point.

The timestamps listed are the compile dates. The Jan 19 2008 date is perfect for Vista SP1. The other cdmkr32.exe is the name of the application that crashed. It belongs to NTI CD & DVD Maker. It may be the case that it is not Vista compatible or given the 0xc0000005 exception code, Zone Alarm caused this crash.

I would not advise using a program containing 5 year old drivers in a Vista SP1 installation at all.

2. I have the newest drivers provided by dell installed on the system.

Systems can sit around for months before purchase or the manufacturer (OEM) may use a single, older image for Vista pre-installation. It is not uncommon to find a brand new system in need of driver updates. I would advise that you periodically check the Dell Support Site - Driver Downloads - 

*Dell* - http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/product_support/product_support_central?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~ck=bt


3. _Original Install Date: 3/26/2009, 12:14:55 AM_
This is consistent with the machine being shipped on 3-30-2009

I have seen many instances where the system time is changed after connection to the Microsoft time web sote. It is likely that the 3-26-2009 date refers to the date that Vista was pre-installed on your system.

4. _"systeminfo" records initial boot = 03-26-09 00:14
- I find initial boot (re-install ?) per logs = 04-04-09 19:42 (GMT-6) - some type of interaction w/Dell Support_
Yes, you're seeing the second reinstall, which was a factory restore from the restore partition. As far as an interaction with dell, i did call them on the 4th, and complained about a couple things.

The 4th is when you contacted Dell - these dates support each other. I was noting the fact of what appeared to me to be initial boot or Vista re-install date.


5. _The initial size of 4543 MB is fine for a 4 GB RAM x86 system (or x64), but I am puzzled at the maximum size of 20,000 MB. I don't see how it could ever be utilized. Did you change the setting? If so, may I ask why? In the future, set the pagefile to OS drive, system managed. The pagefile is huge factor in kernel dump production. Best left to system to handle. You can see your usage numbers - all are MB (93/ 94)._
Some of that i don't understand, but yes, i set it at 20 gigs swap file. Why? I don't know, i've always followed the rule of thumb that it should be set to have a max size as high as possible. (on all of my xp machines i have it set to the max it will allow, and things have been fine) I've set it back to "system managed" size as you recommended, and will remember that in the future.

I brought this topic up because (1) the lack of dump files from the BSODs and (2) it seemed excessive to me since x86 limit is 4GB. Even if you had x64 with 4 GB RAM, you would never use 20,000 MB virtual memory. 


6. _- This install was doomed within 3 minutes from the start - while Dell apparantly on with you (?) - can't say that for a fact, but logs tend to indicate such. 1st entry in application log - # 2,804:_
"dellsupportcenter" is one of those garbage preinstalled apps i mentioned previously.



jcgriff2 said:


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> Event[2804]:
> Log Name: Application
> ...


This is actually the 1st entry in the app log. Seeing "Dell Support Center" is the reason I thought there may have been remote desktop help involved. Nothing actually crashed here - just recorded by the system.


7. _- 2 min 45 sec later, Vista System Restore (RSTRUI) fails 4 times within 34 seconds after Windows Mail successfully backed up. All 4 failures had the same error code - 0x80070422 -_
This one might be my fault. I've always disabled system restore on all my machines, mostly out of superstition, and due to the fact that i use other methods to restore my machines. If it's best to leave system restore enabled, i can do that, even if i never actually use the restore option.

You may find that you will use System Restore in Vista. A new restore point is created at least once every 24 hours as well as before a driver is updated, Windows Update is installed or program/ program update is installed. It is a very easy way to un-do what has just been done - and days/weeks after the fact as well. 

8. _- 2009-04-15T15:03:04.877 - The speed of processor 0 is being limited by system firmware.
The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 18 seconds since the last report._
This sorta makes me mad, even though i don't completely understand it. I don't want firmware limiting my speed.

Hardware - I'll defer to the hardware experts on the meaning of this.


9. _NONE produced mini or full kernel dump files
NO bugchecks (STOP error codes) were found in the Event Viewer logs. At this time, I cannot find a plausible software reason for this.

45 = minimum # of appcrashes/ apphangs (not incl BSODs)_
I'm not sure what all this means, but i know that i can't explain what's happening either.

"45" refers to the number of application crashes that I found in the files provided. This figure DOES NOT include BSODs.


10. _Having seen the details behind this summary leaves me no doubt as to what I would do if facing this ... mess. Contact Dell and tell them you want a new system._
Yeah, i've already had an argument with them over the phone, and they said that unless the self tests show a problem, they will not replace it. The only solution to that is to return the machine (within 21 days, clock is ticking) for a complete refund. That cannot work, because they won't be refunding to me, they'll be refunding to the purchaser, which was a third party credit card... The reason that is a problem, is i told them i'm not making a payment until dell makes this right. So, if i send it back for a refund, then i can't order another, because i've upset the credit provider. I can't afford the machine without credit, so i'm sorta stuck. 

Don't let them know this. I would keep after them until all is fixed. If for no other reason than to have the problems documented. Look at recent NVIDIA news - admission that graphics overheating did fry mobo's. I imagine those on record will get compensated in some manner.


11. _Based on the logs, I believe they were on remote desktop on April 4, and could have easily checked to see if all was well. I know that I would have._ If they were on remote desktop, they did not tell me, and i feel like my privacy has been violated. Next time i call them, i'm going to have my wireless switched off, i don't want them remoting to it without telling me and asking for my consent.


You would have to give them permission via downloading ActiveX component - they cannot come in via wifi. My mistake after seeing "Dell Support.."


12. _It is no wonder why you and others hate Vista so much. After an experience like this and knowing of your prior stable OS, I can see how Vista appears to be the culprit here. I assure you it is not._
I'll be the first to admit that after hearing a couple years worth of people talking bad about vista, i was ready to hate it as soon as i got it. I've simply blamed vista for this, when it's probably dell's fault in the end. When i found out i couldn't run xp on it, i was even less happy, and after that, everything that went wrong, my mind blamed vista immediately.


I think you will end up liking Vista and find it rather transparent at times from XP. The important thing is to look for programs that are compatible with Vista - certainly the newest ones as well. If there are any in particular that you are looking for -- this is the place. Just name them, please.


13. _I would suggest a Vista re-install, but you've been there, done that already. I'm sure that Dell will tell you to give it another try._
Yes i have been there and done that, but i'm the adventurous type, so i'm going to try it anyhow. I have until the 22nd or so to send it back and pay nothing, and i might end up doing that if i can't sort this out. Even though i won't be able to get another machine, at least i wouldn't be paying top dollar for a peice of garbage that doesn't perform the way that is reasonably expected.

I would then advise that you go ahead with the re-install. You can invoke the recovery partition by pressing the F10 key during boot-up. Choose the option to restore the system to factory defaults or factor image (not sure of exact wording).


14. _Whether new system or re-install, please come back, re-run the batch file. Using it, I can help with pre-installed program removal, program install problems, etc..._
I am interested in seeing the results of this batch file on a fresh restore, without me changing any settings, installing any programs, etc. It's possible that i tainted it last time, (all three times) because the first thing i did when i turned it on was to start loading all my own programs on it, and removing all the garbage i didn't want. Perhaps after a restore the batch file will show the one or two original problems clearly, and as you mentioned, i can tell dell that even with a completely fresh reinstall it's still broken, when they try to tell me to restore it.

After re-install, please allow me to take a look at the files from the batch script. I can quickly provide you with removal information for the pre-instsalled garbage. During this "downtime", allow all Windows Updates to come in along with driver updates from Dell. Then the un-install process can begin followed by your installs. It won't take very long at all.


Now, on to a couple questions of my own...

Would avast antivirus interact badly with vista, since avast has some firewall components. If i can't use avast, is there something you suggest, other than norton or mcgafee? I've grown to hate those two over the years and i'd really rather not use them at all. 

Avast anti-virus is a good product - I have tested it. I like AVG 8 as well. For the paying crowd, my absolute favorite is ESET NOD32. It has the lightest system footprint that I have seen. 


I can't think of any more questions, but tomorrow i'll get on the task of having truecrypt permanently decrypt the disks and remove the bootloader, so that i can run the system restore, and then i'll run the batch file again. I have a really busy day tomorrow, so i'm not sure when i'll be able to do all of this.

I am not familiar with Truecrypt, but no matter what you do/ have done to the HDD on that system, the factory Dell image will overwrite all of it. There is no prep-work involved in restoring to factory image/ default settings.


I really want to thank you for the thorough diagnosis you've given, it's absolutely amazing what you've done in such a short time. I'll be back in the morning to check if there's any new posts, before i start the decrypter.

You are quite welcome - it has been a pleasure.

Thank you as well for your Forum's help in providing me with some answers over the last few days as well. 






jcgriff2 said:


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> - [color=#000099]2009-04-07T03:15:10.000[/color]- The previous system shutdown at 3:13:08 AM on 4/7/2009 was unexpected.
> ***  THIS is a BSOD - no dump produced; no bugcheck
> ...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

_I am not familiar with Truecrypt, but no matter what you do/ have done to the HDD on that system, the factory Dell image will overwrite all of it. There is no prep-work involved in restoring to factory image/ default settings._

Actually, with truecrypt's bootloader, and the ENTIRE physical disk encrypted, even the dell partition is encrypted. Therefore i must decrypt the disk, and remove the bootloader before the restore partition can run.

I'll address the rest when i get back, i have an appointment i have to be at in 30 mins.

Thanks again 

EDIT: ok and i'm back.

_You would have to give them permission via downloading ActiveX component - they cannot come in via wifi._ good to know this, i don't like Dell to be able to just spy whenever they want.

Also, i wanted to point out that the restore partition is what i'd be using, not the dvd. The dvd installed only some of the programs, and left off a few that i did in fact want, like the thing that makes the dell mediadirect buttons work. So the second time i reinstalled, i just used the partition, and it returned it 100% exactly to the way it was when i opened the box. Unless someone can help me strip all of the OEM stuff out of my "vista home premium" dvd, so i can burn a clean copy, then i'm just going to keep using the onboard partition restore.

10 mins left on the decrypt, then i start the restore. Should take about 10 mins for that, and then i'll run the batch file again. 

So in about 30 mins i'll be posting a new zip.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Ugh, i think i messed up.

I think when truecrypt removed it's own bootloader, it replaced it with the "normal" vista bootloader, not the Dell one...

So, the restore option is no longer on the advanced vista startup menu like the manual says it is, and like it was when i restored it last time.

The only option i have now is to install directly from the DVD again, at which point i might as well delete the restore partition.

Unless someone knows how to restore vista's bootloader.

Any ideas?

Edit: yeah, i definately broke it. If you go here http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xlob/dtg/en/en_dtg.pdf and scroll down to page 267, it explains the factory restore option, and "repair your computer" does not show up in the list as an option.

The partition the image exists on is still intact though. I had no idea truecrypt was going to cause this problem, but i guess i have no choice left but to do a dirty "clean install" from the dvd.

The one time i tried that, i never did get media direct working, even after installing every download they offer at the dell support site.

I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Google found me a treat and i'm gonna try it http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-vista/dell-restore-partition/2985.html
Way down at the bottom someone shows how to get to the restore tool from a command prompt, inside the vista installer cd menu's. He also suggests that it can repair the dell bootloader at the same time, which would be sweet!

Looks promising, be back in a few mins i guess, this might just do it without destroying the restore partition.

EDIT: Oh snap! The dell restore tool is now running. 

All hail the mighty command line!

EDIT: Well, it did not repair the bootloader, there's still no repair option on it. However, i now know how to manually get to it through that command line method, so i'm set!

It has restored, i'm setting it up, and i'll be running that batchfile on it as soon as i've finished setting it up and rebooting once.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

I'm letting windows update and the dell updater do their thing.

Everything seems fine, the system actually seems smoother somehow.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Hi - 

Sorry I missed all of that. 

Glad to hear of successful restore and that Windows Updates/ Dell updates running. The batch script will provide enough info to get us started with program un-installs.  The first s/b NIS, KIS, McAfee, etc... if on there.

Your call of course, but I use the Windows Firewall, Windows Defender and ESET NOD32 anti-virus for most. ESET costs $$.

I also use AVG 8 on 2 systems here - it is free - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

For future, use the Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool. After initial install, it will update monthly via Windows Updates - 

Info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/890830

x86 download - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E0-E72D-4F54-9AB3-75B8EB148356&displaylang=en

JC

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

This one is tons smaller, things seem alot better now, i have to admit my guilt in this matter, it's apparently related to the programs i installed immediately after restoring/reinstalling.

here's the zip though.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Hi - 

That is some difference.

The only app that I see right now to un-install is McAfee Internet Security.

Download the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on MRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

MRT - http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG 8 anti-virus - "free edition" - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Activate/ run Windows Defender - already on your system
START | type *windows defender*

If you need to create a restore point at any time -
START | *rstrui*

Problem Reports & Solutions - check if trouble
START | *wercon*

Reliability Monitor - if you wish to see daily installation activity -
START | *perfmon /rel*

You appear to have Microsoft Works installed (like Office)
You have Roxio installed (for DVD/ CD creation/ other)

Computer Management - contains device manager, and host of others.
START | *compmgmt.msc*

Aany other ? - please post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


*EDIT: * Avast anti-virus will do just fine.

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Applications hang, cannot end task*

Alright, it's completely different now. I have to admit it's my own fault for the most part here, let me explain.

When i first turned it on, i immediately installed about 50 programs and removed about 15, disabled system restore, as well as setting that silly 20 gig page file... along with the incompatible programs.

After i did the fresh install from the vista disk, i did the same thing.

Even after the sytem restore that i did before i came in here asking for help.

None of that would have been a problem on a new xp system. The problem comes in when i was treating vista like xp. This cannot be done, i realize now, this thing is a whole different animal.

I have to take back a little of what i said about hating it, now that i don't have a ton of bad drivers and incompatible applications, it's working fine. I've even managed to find my way around the control panel with no problems. Vista seems alright now that it's stable.

Anyhow, it's fine now, and it's fast again, control panel works all the time, no problems that i can see at all. I have most of my programs installed, but i left out zonealarm and NTI cd maker.

Game jackal seems fine now too. It is kinda weird that one program and one driver brought the whole thing to it's knees, with just a little help from a 20 gig page file maximum.

I want to thank everyone for all the help on this, i would have probably kept repeating that cycle for a few weeks and then just replaced it with ubuntu.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

As an afterthought, maybe i should make a post in the hardware forum, and see if anyone can explain why my firmware is limiting the speed of one of my processors.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you receive an error message or find the firmware / processor entry since the re-install? I did not find that same error in the event logs.

There was only 1 mention of "firmware" in the event logs, which I did not mention b/c I find it attributable to McAfee's presence at the time and was preceeded 4 seconds by Ethernet warning event -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[370]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: k57nd60x
  Date: 2009-04-16T23:53:39.073
  Event ID: 4
  Level: Warning
  Description: 
Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet: The network link is down.  
Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected.
[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]
Event[369]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: ACPI
  Date: 2009-04-16T23:53:43.847
  Event ID: 13
  Level: Error
  Description: 
: The embedded controller (EC) did not respond within the specified timeout 
period. This may indicate that there is an error in the EC hardware or
 firmware or that the BIOS is accessing the EC incorrectly. You should check
 with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS. In some 
situations, this error may cause the computer to function incorrectly.


[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Nope, no error message, i had just assumed that it was still an issue. If it's not in your logs where it was last time, then it's probably not doing it still. Thanks for the excellent support, everything seems great now that i know not to use a 5 year old cdrw driver, and zonealarm. (i would have never in a million years thought that a driver and a firewall could cause that much damage.)

I'm gonna run your script again and take a look myself, but now it runs like people said it should.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I am glad that you are now among the satisfied Vista user crowd. 

I hope it stays this way. We'll of course be here anytime for additional questions or concerns.

It has been a pleasure.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

